# Traynor YGM-3 Reissue Helicopter Sound When Reverb On



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I have a Traynor YGM-3 reissue. When I turn the reverb on/up I hear a sound that is something like the sound of a helicopter's rotors.

Would this be a tube issue? Something else?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

colchar said:


> I have a Traynor YGM-3 reissue. When I turn the reverb on/up I hear a sound that is something like the sound of a helicopter's rotors.
> 
> Would this be a tube issue? Something else?


Try putting on a footswitch to turn off the tremolo. I'll check mine later.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I have one of the Apex two button jobs sitting around downstairs somewhere. I'll try that later tonight.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ive experienced the same issues. As said, get a footswitch. The one that works best for me with that Amp is here:








Apex Electronics - Reverb/Tremolo Footswitch for Vintage Amps


Apex Electronics - Reverb/Tremolo Footswitch for Vintage Amps




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I had a similar experience. I called it "motorboating." 

I pulled the tube that has the metal sleeve. When I inserted it back in its socket the amp worked perfectly ever since.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Update


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Latole said:


> If you amp are built like this YGM-3 reissue, very bad wiring, you may have some issue.
> Too long wires or bad wires dress may act like antenna to make many kind of noise
> 
> 
> View attachment 380819



I'm not sure what your issue is, but you seem to have some sort of hard-on for these amps. 

As has been pointed out to you in the other thread, the image above is of a single amp that was modded by the owner. A single amp is not representative of an entire production run, and an amp modded by its owner cannot be taken as representative of anything because we have no way of knowing how much of that wiring is from the factory or how much of it he did.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

colchar said:


> I'm not sure what your issue is, but you seem to have some sort of hard-on for these amps.
> 
> As has been pointed out to you in the other thread, the image above is of a single amp that was modded by the owner. A single amp is not representative of an entire production run, and an amp modded by its owner cannot be taken as representative of anything because we have no way of knowing how much of that wiring is from the factory or how much of it he did.



If photo of YGM-3 is not an original Traynor made , I'll erase it.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

The photo is certainly not Colchar's amp.

Neat wiring does not guarantee a finished amp won't squeal, whine, groan, pop, fizzle or pick up WABC from NY.
And if not done right, nice neat parallel run wiring could cause any of those things.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Latole said:


> If photo of YGM-3 is not an original Traynor made , I'll erase it.



The photo is of a modded amp. I know the guy who did it (well know in the sense that we used to be members of another forum together). We have no way of knowing what wiring Traynor was responsible for and which he was responsible for, so that photo cannot be taken as evidence of anything except that one amp.


----------

